# Wanted: Tau Crisis Suits



## justindth (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi!

I'm looking to collect up to 6 XV8 Crisis suits. I live in Ottawa, Ontario and would need to have them shipped there. I have a Paypal account and could pay you through there.

If your suits are painted then the coats must be thin enough for me to paint over while keeping all details in tact.

Email me at [email protected] with how many you have and your asking price.

Thanks!


----------

